# Van purchase



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

I've found a 1999 B640 which fits the bill and am really tempted to take the plunge and buy it - but one thing is holding me back.
At some point in its history someone has fitted a topbox and its mounting screws punctured the roof causing the inner roof vinyl covering to separate from its backing. The damage has been repaired by placing a large aluminum checker plate held by sikaflex on the roof over the offending area. The amount of separation inside is about the size of a dinner plate and although not obvious I know my eyes will be drawn to.
Advice please if anyone has experience of this kind of damage! can it be stuck back in place successfully or will the whole roof need recovering and if so whats involved??

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Gordon,

If it got me £500 of the asking price then I'm sure I could live with it.

I'd then spend the next six months thinking of a good way to hide it as the structure of the roof should be perfectly ok..


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

*van purchase*

cheers - spoke with Hymer and the area of vinyl can be replaced. So I'll test for damp and then get down to some haggling.


----------

